# Small Residential Plowing business with UTV



## velocicaur (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey guys,

I live right in the suburbs where there are three neighborhoods right next to each other. They all have your standard 2 car wide, ranging from 30 to 80 feet in length. 

How do you think a UTV with a cab and a high quality plow (boss/meyer) would do in such a situation with 15-20 houses?

We usually average 75 inches of snow, but last year was a nasty one with over 110 inches. If we would have another winter like that, I am not sure if the UTV could handle it. However, with a typical winter where we get 1-2 "heavy" storms (~1ft) I think I could manage to stay on top of things.

Anyone else do something like this? 

Thoughts or ideas?

Just brainstorming a little and this sounded like a fun hobby to get into and use my UTV all year round.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Can you get liability insurance for plowing on a UTV? Are you allowed to legally drive them on the roads between the houses where you live or would you be trailering it all over the place? Regardless of how much snow you get per event, 2 inches or 12, if you plow with the storm a UTV could handle it, and you should be able to keep up with 15-20 homes.


----------



## velocicaur (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, you can make UTVs street legal with a plate in Michigan. I'm not sure if I would go that far just for putting around the neighborhoods plowing, but it wouldn't hurt I guess.

I have not checked into insurance, that is something noteworthy to look into.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

I would not use that set up. I would instead by a used plow truck off craigslist and pass out fliers to land more jobs. 15-20 isn't bad; but when a UTV; I think you'd be better off with a high quality 2 Stage Snow blower. Good luck buddy!


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I've been plowing around 10-15 drives with my UTV with a 72" Eagle Plow for the last few years and granted we don't get the snow in Missouri that you have but the last couple years we've gotten a few 10-12" drops days apart. The biggest issue I have with the light plow is the drawback from the garages and end up doing more handwork, I'm sure the heavier Boss or Meyer would do better or throw you a small snow blower in the bed to get those areas and sidewalks.

I'm not doing this for money just for family and the elderly that live in my neighborhood, I do have Progressive full coverage insurance (no business coverage) we are allowed to drive UTV's on city streets year round with a $15 permit issued by the city. I also do my best to make sure I'm not taking work from anyone just trying to help those who can't afford or not able to clean their property.

I'm new on the site as of today and hope to learn some things while I'm here.


----------



## rjk512 (Dec 11, 2013)

hansenslawncare;1822780 said:


> I would not use that set up. I would instead by a used plow truck off craigslist and pass out fliers to land more jobs. 15-20 isn't bad; but when a UTV; I think you'd be better off with a high quality 2 Stage Snow blower. Good luck buddy!


Not sure if I agree with the idea of using a 2-stage blower. I've done driveways like OP is talking about with a tractor and a four foot blade and a commercial 2 stage blower and I will take the tractor over the blower any day, MUCH easier and less work. I assume the UTV would be even less work, especially with the cab meaning extra comfort. However... That's just a matter of preference.

Also - You have to remember... A used plow truck might not be in the cards for the OP. He said he has a UTV and wants to consider using it year round. Why buy a whole new truck if he already has the UTV and just needs a plow setup for it?


----------



## Bigdoghd (Oct 22, 2009)

I just bought a Commander 1000 Limited and have a drive that is 900 feet long. I was also thinking of getting tracks for it. Just not sure on how it would move snow because of weight. It would be awesome if some one made a snow blower with a remote that would turn the turret without getting out of the UTV. It would be easy as hell to rig up with the winch except you'd only be dealing with the weight of the plow....plus youd need some type of stop so it didnt fly back.

I have a 1996 Tahoe in great conditionwith lights and a small 7' Snoway blade on it now. It does the trick. Just that the UTV would be fun, you could probably clean up with drive ways and would be very easy to get around


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

They make them but they're around $8000
www.quickattach.com/attachments/utvsnowblower/?gclid=CjwKEAjwkf-gBRCd-b2m2aOo0EQSJABMeQDkJMtp6RcumPuORkd_NcjXPRzNXP2NlLHfY__ip6oZPBoCGFjw_wcB


----------

